# Strictly 7 - My Impressions (Caution: Very Long read)



## Nonservium (Apr 22, 2010)

After a weekend of traveling, hurdles and roadblocks I made it to the Dallas Guitar Festival this past Sunday. I was able to get in touch with Jim beforehand to see if he would be bringing any 8 strings to the event and he confirmed that they were. Having never been able to get my hands on an 8 string at all I was pumped about the opportunity. 

I don't post much here so it's best to make note that I no longer own a 7 string and after a year with a Schecter Damien 7 and never being happy with it, I traded it in at guitar center for a Schecter Hollywood Classic 6 string a while back (never did a NGD thread but I suppose I should've). I went into this with my hands not used to a 7 string, or 8 string for that matter. I've played quite a few 7 strings and up until this weekend I hadn't really found any to my liking. I've played the Damien I mentioned, a Schecter Hellraiser FR, and Ibanez Universe and Ibanez prestige model at the local guitar centers. Needless to say, none of the aforementioned 7's was enough to motivate me into buying another one.

Jim was cool enough to give me the grand tour of everything he had out there. He had a pretty broad assortment and the majority of his body styles were represented, minus the Rattler and Venom models. I played multiple 7 strings, a 6 string or two and his 8's.

*The 7 strings:*

I played a number of 7 string models but he had one made out of black limba that completely floored me. I can't, for the life of me, remember the amp he had set up to play through but every guitar I tried ran through the strictly 7 distortion pedals and into that amp. The black limba 7 through the distortion was fucking sick. This would probably be a good place to mention this was also my first experience with SD Blackouts. I can't even begin to describe how impressive those pups are but I'm completely sold on them. The tone of the black limba 7 stood out above most of the others to me and I can honestly say this is most impressive 7 string guitar I've had the luck to get my hands on. 

The scale length felt very good at 27.5" (don't quote me on that but I know it was at least 27") and the neck shape was unique, its more of a flat uniform profile the entire length of the neck where as my current 6 string has a very rounded neck profile. I would describe it as a little bit thicker than an Ibanez and a tad bit thinner than my old Schecter. The fact that the neck was the same shape all the way down took me a second to get used to but I ended up liking it even with feeling like I was fumbling around after not having played a 7 string steadily since last year. It's not a design I'm used to seeing or playing but it wasn't overwhelmingly difficult to deal with or adapt to. It's just different to me, not worse or better, just different would best describe my feelings towards the neck.

The overall feel of the guitar was that it is solid. I've tried out a great many guitars over the last year or so while comparison shopping. Most feel dainty and light which just doesn't appeal to me. Every guitar I tried at Strictly 7's booth had a very solid and well made feel to it. It actually felt like a piece of wood than some lacquered up, lightweight toy like some guitars I've tried in the past. The finish on all of them was outstanding; the pictures on the web-site don't really do them justice. There was a flamed Koa 7 he had, if I recall correctly it was the highest priced thing he had in the booth that was absolutely gorgeous. It was stunning really. I know looks don't mean too awful much to some folks but seriously, this thing was hard to look away from. I didn't try it out due to lack of time and I still hadn't got to the 8 strings yet and I'm kicking myself in the ass for not doing so now.

It needs to be said here that out of all of the 7's I sat down with, the only complaint I had about any of them were the EMG pickups. I am just not a fan of them. Every guitar was worth what he was asking for them and I can honestly say if I was still in the market I would've found a way to buy that black limba 7 right then and there. I don't consider myself to be in the market for an electric 7 at the moment due to two main factors: I found a custom acoustic builder who will do 7 string fanned fret acoustics (if you search the 7 string forums you'll see a post by me on them) and I got to play Strictly 7's upcoming 8-string model...

*The 8 Strings:*

Jim had two 8 string models on hand. The standard black +1 series he has on his web-site was out and mixed in with the rest of the guitars. It was his prototype I believe he said and he quickly pointed out things he didn't like and was going to change. Most of which I agreed with and had to do with how the headstock was made. But just as fast as he talked me through what he didn't like he showed me what he had done about it. From underneath the booth tables he pulled out a new 8 string model that wasn't even completely finished and is promised to one of the sevenstring.org forum members if I remember right. It had glue on the neck from the fret board that still needed to be sanded off and the hardware colors were mismatched. It was put together to make it playable for the show really but it wasn't display ready.

I set down and played the black 8 string model first. Given that this was my first 8 string experience I couldn't do much but sit and grin at how low the sound was but also how crisp it was thanks in part to the Strictly 7 pedal. I guess it's probably the natural reaction for someone who's picked up a guitar with a new lower string to just piddle with it and feel how low it is. Needless to say it was an interesting first experience. The neck on this thing is wide and my fingers aren't very long to begin with so it was a bit of an adjustment but I expected that. The neck had the same uniform thickness all the way down and was pretty easy to navigate. I didn't like how the strings spread from the nut to the tuning pegs on the black model as they had some space where they weren't over the wood and this is what Jim wasn't happy with either. This model had two pickups which at this point I can't remember what they were exactly because I didn't spend a lot of time with this guitar because the second one he showed me completely blew me away.

Now I'm going off memory here as I didn't write anything down so if I'm off a little bit on these specs, forgive me it's been a hell of a week since Sunday. The 8 string model that wasn't completely finished was nothing short of awesome. It only had one bridge pickup, a Seymour Duncan black out, and a volume control. Much like an Agile Intrepid. The body was an Ash Boa model I believe and the neck was maple(?) with a rosewood fret board. The bridge was a hipshot 8 string-through model and he had fixed the slight issue with the headstock which is not angled, sort of like a strat. Even in its unfinished state this guitar was looking good and played very well.

Admittedly, due to the people walking around I got a bit of stage fright and didn't go balls out on the thing, I did play it more than the other models. I would've taken it right then and there had it been finished and for sale lol. I am still pretty smitten with it. The tone, the playability, the weight of the guitar, all of it combined to make one hell of an instrument. That low end 8th string was a bit hard to get to at first, I'm just used to my little Schecter Hollywood neck but I was able to get used to it enough to play it. I can see it becoming easier over time. The scale is longer than I'm used to as well but felt more natural than I expected. As I said earlier, I think this particular axe is promised to another SS.org member and I've got to say man, you're getting a great guitar. I took a few pics but only one turned out worth a shit thanks to me not knowing how to operate my new droid's camera sufficiently. Here is what she looked like as of Sunday:







*Prices:*

The prices varied between wood options and hardware options throughout all the models I tried. The Black Limba I keep yammering about was a hell of a deal considering what it had on it and how good it sounded. The 8 string model I am completely in love with I think starts at $859 which is pretty competitive with the Agile models. All-in-all for a guitar built to the specs you want his prices are much lower than what I've seen elsewhere.

*Features:*

Jim made it pretty clear that he'll do whatever it is you want. He had multiple option sets up and available at the show. From Floyd rose models with black outs to hard tail hipshots and everything in between. I just spent some time looking through his custom order form and he's got a great deal of options already up and space for anything you want to do. From what I saw at the show he isn't kidding with this. It was all there. The cases he had are pretty nice too and come with the logo on them which I think is kind of cool.

*Sounds:*

Aside from the models with EMG's, which I don't like, the sound on the rest was outstanding and even the EMG's sounded good but they don't come close to the black outs. My old 7 string didn't even come close to that, granted it was a low end Schecter with EMG-HZ's in it. I played the models I liked the most through multiple pedals and clean. All of them sounded great and I never once got anything I would consider to be muddy tone out of any of what I played.

I would like to make note that the distortion pedal he had me going through was pretty damned crusher and is only $90. It did a great job of tightening up that low end on the 7 and 8 models. I was very impressed with it and when I get the funds together to actually order an 8 string the pedal is going to have to come with it.

*Action, Fit & Finish:*

I didn't cover the action much in my impressions above but all of the guitars had great action. I don't recall any fret buzz that wasn't a result of me adjusting to the neck and I'd say it was on par with my Hollywood (which came to me very well done to begin with). The overall fit of every guitar I tried was great. The cutaways were enough to access the high end easily and comfortably. They are well balanced and sat in my lap very well. I don't do too much standing around with a strap so I cant speak to that in general anyways. The finish on all of them, even the unfinished model, was great. I prefer a natural finish and appreciate the natural beauty in wood so they all went over well with me, especially that Koa....mmmmmmm. As much as I liked that Black Limba Guitar, the wood is going to take some time to grow on me as far as looks but who cares, its about the sound right? That's where it really shined.

*Final Thoughts:*

Overall I was fairly impressed with what Strictly 7 has to offer. Jim is pretty up front about everything and is sincere on getting players what they want for a good price. Both of those were made clear to me just from talking to him. It was really evident when he was pointing out what he didn't like about his own work that he's not out to do anything but make a good name for himself and his company. 

Thanks for reading, I know its long but I figured some input on this company might be useful to the community at large.

-Non


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 22, 2010)

This makes me very happy. I've been thinking about taking the dive on an S7G after my move. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 22, 2010)

Go for the Black Limba exotic!!


----------



## Edroz (Apr 22, 2010)

the name Strictly 7 cracks me up, since they make 6s and 8s too .


----------



## Strictly 7 (Apr 22, 2010)

Edroz said:


> the name Strictly 7 cracks me up, since they make 6s and 8s too .


 

I know...when I started the company the plan was to just build 7's, hence the company name

However, over the past year in particular I have had enough players ask if I'd make a 6 that I had to do it if I want to be a successful biz. Just making 7's may not be enough to sustain a livelihood; and, on that same line, the 8's are becoming a necessity, too.

So now I have the Strictly 7 "-1 line" and the "+1 line" and when I get basses rolling this summer they will not just be 7-strings either

Unfortunately, too late to change the company name for a multitude of reasons.

Oh, and THANKS to the OP for the kind words

Peace,
Jim


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 22, 2010)

Watching closely, Jim. You're definitely at the top of my list of prospects for a guitar build when I've got the cash.


----------



## Thep (Apr 22, 2010)

I too was at the Dallas guitar show, met with the guy who was super nice. Also my first time playing on a JSX amp he had in his booth. 

However, I just don't know if I could ever get used to the necks on there. They are practically rectangles. I also had my qualms about the neck joint. They are great guitars nonetheless with some killer wood choices, and I think the sub $1K is appropriate and a great buy. They just arent for me.

What sucked is that Carvin's booth was right next to it, and playing pretty much any guitar after a professionally setup carvin is like staying at a motel 6 after a night at the Burj Al Arab.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 23, 2010)

Jim makes some fantastic guitars. I was supposed to be at that very guitar show, but I completely forgot about it. We played out of town the night before, and I woke up late. Needless to say, I will be adding several to my arsenal when the time is right


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 23, 2010)

on his website there is a wicked video of NaMM 2010, quite a few models there!!!

Seven String Guitars, 7 Strings, 7 String Guitars, Custom 7 Strings, Seven String, 7 String Electric


----------



## DevinShidaker (Apr 23, 2010)

Jim was nice enough to come to my house to show me his guitars once, and I have to say they are incredible instruments, especially for how much he's charging. Jim is a great guy who really stands firmly behind his products, and the quality shows that. If you get a chance to check these out, definitely do it.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome stuff the new tuning peg layout on that 8 looks much better now =)


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah that headstock on the 8 is sick now. I have a picture of it up close but I didn't think about turning the flash off so its crap. I'll put it up though.






My apologies for the crap quality of this pic. You can't see where he's added a slick design to the wood around the truss rod hole.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2010)

I read the wall of text hoping for loads of pictures, oh well, great review anyways


----------



## Origin (Apr 23, 2010)

Good story and a worthwhile read


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha, I'm still figuring out how to take pics with this new phone. If I would not have had such a crazy weekend I would have probably had my wits about me and thought to bring my good camera. I fail.

Sorry =\


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2010)

Fair enough, I forgot to bring a camera when I met tosin abasi


----------



## etiam (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice read, thank you. I keep looking at this company, given what I've heard/read about them, but then keep remembering that I only see the guitars equipped with active pickups.

Jim, if you're around, is there a reason for this, aside from maybe personal preference? Will you offer passives at some point?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 23, 2010)

etiam said:


> Nice read, thank you. I keep looking at this company, given what I've heard/read about them, but then keep remembering that I only see the guitars equipped with active pickups.
> 
> Jim, if you're around, is there a reason for this, aside from maybe personal preference? Will you offer passives at some point?



They offer Dimarzio and BKP so I'd assume passives are no problem.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 23, 2010)

They'll put whatever pups that you want in if I remember correctly.


----------



## Strictly 7 (Apr 23, 2010)

etiam said:


> Nice read, thank you. I keep looking at this company, given what I've heard/read about them, but then keep remembering that I only see the guitars equipped with active pickups.
> 
> Jim, if you're around, is there a reason for this, aside from maybe personal preference? Will you offer passives at some point?


 
Hi! Absolutely, you can have any pups you want. If they are on the Duncan, DiMarzio, EMG, or Bareknuckles site, you can have them in your axe. 

I personally like the Phase 2 Blackouts' sound, and based on some prelim research (on this forum, actually) I learned many players liked the Phase 2 Blackouts as well. But my 6-strings I have been using some Duncan SH-1 passives and am doing a SD '59/full shred set up for a current customer in San Diego And I'm doing a passive Duncan Distortion and Full Shred set up for the guitarist of A Hero A Fake (Victory Records), Dan.

Curran's Signature model comes with DiMarzio's standard, but you can put different pups in that model as well, Curran doesn't care if they are not "his" pups.

If you have a specific set-up you prefer, shoot me a PM or an e-mail, [email protected]

Thanks for the interest!

Peace,
Jim


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Jim, I didn't see the Kahler 8 string as being an option with exotic wood. Is it? And what is the production time for the models where you pic the spec level (I.e. Viper, Exotic, etc.)
(OP, sorry for the hijack, but I thought others might have the same questions.)


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 23, 2010)

These guitars look really good. Really, really good. As in, when the day comes that i have the $$$ for a higher end 7, i will be giving this company serious consideration.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 23, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Hey Jim, I didn't see the Kahler 8 string as being an option with exotic wood. Is it? And what is the production time for the models where you pic the spec level (I.e. Viper, Exotic, etc.)
> (OP, sorry for the hijack, but I thought others might have the same questions.)



Dude, that's totally alright. Ask away, I'd like to know myself. We spoke briefly about them but not at length.

If anyone else has questions go for it. Thats why I posted this and went to the show. I had questions and went and got answers. There's no way I could cover everything everyone is going to want to know.


----------



## Strictly 7 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Hey Jim, I didn't see the Kahler 8 string as being an option with exotic wood. Is it? And what is the production time for the models where you pic the spec level (I.e. Viper, Exotic, etc.)
> (OP, sorry for the hijack, but I thought others might have the same questions.)


 
Hey,

Kahlers are an option for any of the trem models, Fang, Viper, or Exotic series...for the 7's and 8's, haven't done any 6's yet w/Kahlers.

Currently, my build times are running 14-20 weeks depending on availability of exotics...took me almost 3 months to find the flame Koa piece I was happy with. I don't have the buying power of PRS, Carvin, etc...yet My current 5 builds I will be coming in at 12 weeks, but my docket has grown longer the past month and a half so I am estimating a little longer build times.

Thanks for the questions! I need to double check my site and fix these tid bits, but I never mind peeps contacting me with any questions at all. I have some of this info in the catalog which is available as a PDF download, but I didn't put the Kahler stuff in the Exotic section  I could only afford 16-pages for the catalog pre-NAMM, squeezed as much into those pages as possible, hopefully the 2011 catalog will be more detailed.

Talk to you all later!
Jim


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 23, 2010)

*Guys, the OP started this thread as a review. Can we keep questions regarding purchasing, parts, questions for Jim set aside for PMs only?*


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 23, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> *Guys, the OP started this thread as a review. Can we keep questions regarding purchasing, parts, questions for Jim set aside for PMs only?*



and not to start shit with you djpharoah but teh OP DID say he didnt care if people asked. I mean I see your point and all but I'm just saying that he doesnt seem to mind that people or asking Jim questions 

At least they are not asking him How much he wants for the guitars, when they are on his site or something. I don't know I don't see a problem with them asking myself but then again I'm not a Mod here and have no real say. 

Anyways, would you rather Jim or someone open a thread in the dealers section or somewhere else just for asking him questions? I mean isnt this site for Infomation?  pretty sure it was at one point at least.



PS: if it wasnt for the mods though this site would be overrun with a bunch of shit that it shouldnt be so thanks to the mod team for keeping it somewhat enjoyable


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 24, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> ... but then again I'm not a Mod here and have no real say...


Exactly till then let's just do it how I suggested mmkay? 




twiztedchild said:


> Anyways, would you rather Jim or someone open a thread in the dealers section or somewhere else just for asking him questions? I mean isnt this site for Infomation?  pretty sure it was at one point at least.


I think Jim might already have a thread - if he doesn't then he definitely can start one. This site is for information but _THIS_ thread can be easily derailed into a Q/A for Jim in which case it would get moved.


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 24, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Exactly till then let's just do it how I suggested mmkay?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jim might already have a thread - if he doesn't then he definitely can start one. This site is for information but _THIS_ thread can be easily derailed into a Q/A for Jim in which case it would get moved.



Well then that does make alot of sense man, and I guess that is ONE reason your a mod


----------



## El Caco (Apr 24, 2010)

No he is just a mod because he looks sexy in a dress and makeup


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 24, 2010)

s7eve said:


> No he is just a mod because he looks sexy in a dress and makeup





I want pics!! NOW!








Please


----------



## El Caco (Apr 24, 2010)

Rule #1


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 24, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Rule #1



 don't think I will?









Ok,Ok, sorry for the Highjack 

Anyways  to that 8 string


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 24, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Jim had two 8 string models on hand. The standard black +1 series he has on his web-site was out and mixed in with the rest of the guitars. It was his prototype I believe he said and he quickly pointed out things he didn't like and was going to change. Most of which I agreed with and had to do with how the headstock was made. But just as fast as he talked me through what he didn't like he showed me what he had done about it.
> ...
> I set down and played the black 8 string model first... The neck on this thing is wide and my fingers aren't very long to begin with so it was a bit of an adjustment but I expected that. The neck had the same uniform thickness all the way down and was pretty easy to navigate. I didn't like how the strings spread from the nut to the tuning pegs on the black model as they had some space where they weren't over the wood and this is what Jim wasn't happy with either. This model had two pickups which at this point I can't remember what they were exactly because I didn't spend a lot of time with this guitar because the second one he showed me completely blew me away.



...

You. 
Touched. 
My. 
Fucking.
Guitar. 

And then you went on to say nasty things about its headstock.

I'm oiling up my shotgun like the Hatfields and McCoys here. You and Matt are on notice.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 24, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL

If it's any cosolation, I really did like it outside of the strings poking over the wood. You have a great axe sir.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 24, 2010)

I hear you on the strings. I kind of like that the headstock will be a little stubbier and less pointy - perhaps a little bit more like my Les Paul - and it indeed does look like a big fat Anaconda head:







The new design is definitely meaner, gives more space between the pegs (nice for string winder tools) and less sideways string pull (fewer nut binding issues).

The guitars should be arriving back in his shop pretty soon, then he's going to swap the pups, set it up in drop E, and I'll send him payment. Excited!

And definitely a big thank you for the write-up. I'll do a nice review when she arrives.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice! Looking forward to it. I've got GAS like you wouldn't believe for that new on he let me try.


----------



## HaloHat (Jun 14, 2010)

Thep said:


> What sucked is that Carvin's booth was right next to it, and playing pretty much any guitar after a professionally setup carvin is like staying at a motel 6 after a night at the Burj Al Arab.


 
Any guitar with a pro set-up is going to play great if the guitar has quality parts. What Carvin will never do Strictly 7 does quite well. I have owned Carvin. Strictly 7 on order. I doubt Strictly 7 would ever sell you a $1500.00 six string and put a $50 Wilkinson Trem on it unless you insisted I suppose...

As I like 7 strings and extended scales I will be buying more Strictly 7's if the first one turns out well, and I am sure it will. Strictly 7 customer service absolutely blows Carvin away. Try ordering a Carvin with Blackouts/DiMarzio/Duncan. Like Wenge, Padouk or other woods? Want an extended scale? NEVER! says Carvin.

Carvin Tops are the best for the money. If they make what you want then a great deal with fast build times. Horrible sales dept. and I am not sure why the amount of orders that get screwed up [wrong this or that] happen other that some obvious production flow/communication issue. Carvin at NAMM is kind wack anyways really seeing as they don't sell to dealers and the public can't get in to NAMM.


----------



## Psyy (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't say I've been really impressed with Strictly 7 so far (design seemed a bit generic to me) but after seeing that 8 and some of the footage on that linked video, I have to have one!

I was going to go with an Agile 8, but now that I've seen some more of Jim's work, I can definitely see myself going with a S7 instead. Beautiful guitars. Guy seems pretty down to Earth too.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 14, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Any guitar with a pro set-up is going to play great if the guitar has quality parts. What Carvin will never do Strictly 7 does quite well. I have owned Carvin. Strictly 7 on order. I doubt Strictly 7 would ever sell you a $1500.00 six string and put a $50 Wilkinson Trem on it unless you insisted I suppose...
> 
> As I like 7 strings and extended scales I will be buying more Strictly 7's if the first one turns out well, and I am sure it will. Strictly 7 customer service absolutely blows Carvin away. Try ordering a Carvin with Blackouts/DiMarzio/Duncan. Like Wenge, Padouk or other woods? Want an extended scale? NEVER! says Carvin.
> 
> Carvin Tops are the best for the money. If they make what you want then a great deal with fast build times. Horrible sales dept. and I am not sure why the amount of orders that get screwed up [wrong this or that] happen other that some obvious production flow/communication issue. Carvin at NAMM is kind wack anyways really seeing as they don't sell to dealers and the public can't get in to NAMM.



If they took on Duncan/EMG pickups and all that stuff, the prices wouldnt be as cheap as they are. Its not a hard switch to make anyways, I dont see the issue.

Fact of the matter is, Carvin is a HIGHLY repuatble company with amazing quality and prices, the "amount of orders that gets screwed up" are so minute, its just the threads you remember. I have seen at least 20+ NGD Carvin threads go perfect for every 1 "mistake", as opposed to other companies which I wont name having like 1 in 5.

I'll also remind you. Carvin is NOT A METAL GUITAR COMPANY! 90% of their customers could give a rats ass about EMGs, Blackouts, and even Original floyd roses for that matter. Extended scale or 8 strings? Yeh, cause that will sure sell a lot of guitars (sarcasm). Why make a whole new model to sell 100 guitars? Its counter-productive, Carvin is a company that leans towards their main target demographic, which isnt black metal guys, but everyone who wants a normal guitar, They have more than enough options.

Strictly 7 is a brand new company, has had very little sales, and therefor how can you trust them at this point until their guitars get in the hands of people? They may turn out to be just as bad as the other small custom shops that are turning up lately, while Carvin you know what you are getting, and if by chance there is a mistake (highly unlikely), they will take care of you. Everytime ive dealth with their sales dept (afew times with amps, and inquiries on guitars) they have usually been good, I would say 1 uninformative guy out of the 5-6 guys ive talked to. So that issue is also on an opinion basis.

Anyways, point being, you are spreading rumors about a company that is highly regarded for being the best quality-to-price ratio, over a company which has hardly even had guitars in peoples hands yet.. I think thats a pretty big assumption with very little to back up the facts, going for a Strictly 7 over a Carvin.


----------



## HaloHat (Jun 14, 2010)

Psyy said:


> I can't say I've been really impressed with Strictly 7 so far (design seemed a bit generic to me) but after seeing that 8 and some of the footage on that linked video, I have to have one!
> 
> I was going to go with an Agile 8, but now that I've seen some more of Jim's work, I can definitely see myself going with a S7 instead. Beautiful guitars. Guy seems pretty down to Earth too.


 
Jim is the best. Unreal service. He just does not say "ok, you want a top made of _____ wood." He sends you photos of several pieces of wood and lets you pick the one you like best... or you can tell him to keep looking. He communicates quickly. He has several other designs in the works for the body shapes. He is sending me photos of the guitar body with the controls placed on the top but the holes not drilled so I can tell him "move this a little over here and that a little over there etc". When he located the piece of Lacewood I wanted he LOWERED the price of the guitar as he got a good price and it did not cost him as much as he thought it might for a super sweet piece of thick Lacewood. Plus Strictly 7 loves 7 and 8 string guitars and metal in general. Jim plays a mean bass in a metal band not to mention his other professional skills which are impressive. 

I can't wait to post my NDG Strictly 7 Cobra. And I will drool over may Carvins in the future I am sure however none will have an extended scale, the pick-ups I want [unless changed], the woods I want [not a bad selection at Carvin but not the choices you have at Strictly 7]. Also can't wait to order my Strictly 7 Neck Thru...


----------



## Psyy (Jun 14, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Jim is the best. Unreal service. He just does not say "ok, you want a top made of _____ wood." He sends you photos of several pieces of wood and lets you pick the one you like best... or you can tell him to keep looking. He communicates quickly. He has several other designs in the works for the body shapes. He is sending me photos of the guitar body with the controls placed on the top but the holes not drilled so I can tell him "move this a little over here and that a little over there etc". When he located the piece of Lacewood I wanted he LOWERED the price of the guitar as he got a good price and it did not cost him as much as he thought it might for a super sweet piece of thick Lacewood. Plus Strictly 7 loves 7 and 8 string guitars and metal in general. Jim plays a mean bass in a metal band not to mention his other professional skills which are impressive.
> 
> I can't wait to post my NDG Strictly 7 Cobra. And I will drool over may Carvins in the future I am sure however none will have an extended scale, the pick-ups I want [unless changed], the woods I want [not a bad selection at Carvin but not the choices you have at Strictly 7]. Also can't wait to order my Strictly 7 Neck Thru...



Definitely sounds like an amazing luthier. Even if Strictly 7's workmanship isn't TOP, top of the line, I can definitely see them becoming more popular, and as a result, their prices rising. With the amount of work Jim's putting into his company, I would order an 8 simply in support, even if I wasn't GASing for one now. His wood grain finishes are definitely my favorite. 

Thanks for the reply, almost certainly going to pick one up in the near-ish future now. Will go great with the couple Carvins I have on order. Two Carvin 7's and a S7 8.


----------



## HaloHat (Jun 14, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> If they took on Duncan/EMG pickups and all that stuff, the prices wouldnt be as cheap as they are. Its not a hard switch to make anyways, I dont see the issue.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, Carvin is a HIGHLY repuatble company with amazing quality and prices, the "amount of orders that gets screwed up" are so minute, its just the threads you remember. I have seen at least 20+ NGD Carvin threads go perfect for every 1 "mistake", as opposed to other companies which I wont name having like 1 in 5.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't say I hate Carvin, just their sale dept.  That and everything else is as you say for sure based on my opinion, which is based on my experience with both companies. No rumors to it.

The pick-up issue, well for a company that has been in biz 60+ years Carvin seems to find giving that choice, and the main thing I like about Carvin is choices they offer, too much to deal with. It is an added expense that amounts to a double digit percent increase in the cost of the guitar. Again I don't think Carvin p-u's suck, they are fine just not my first choice again based on use/experience. The Carvin forum has gone over the subject and their reason for Carvin p-u only is ok too. But I would rather have the choice which Strictly 7 gives me. Nothing else to buy and reset up etc.

Your "Carvin is not a metal guitar co." paragraph, in its whole, is kinda wack. Les Pauls are not metal guitars and Les Paul who designed it is not a metal player... It looks to me there are plenty of "customers" who like extended scales etc. because this forum, what is its name again? seems to be, at any time of day or night, way the hell more busy than Carvins forum


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm right there with HaloHat in terms of being a rabid S7 supporter. And yeah, I have no evidence whatsoever that I'm going to like the way these guitars play! But, Jim is a helluva nice guy, and he definitely seems to take a measured approach to what he's doing, so I have confidence. But it's definitely true that if these axes come out anything short of amazing HaloHat and I are gonna look like a couple of naive tools!


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 15, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> I'm right there with HaloHat in terms of being a rabid S7 supporter. And yeah, I have no evidence whatsoever that I'm going to like the way these guitars play! But, Jim is a helluva nice guy, and he definitely seems to take a measured approach to what he's doing, so I have confidence. But it's definitely true that if these axes come out anything short of amazing HaloHat and I are gonna look like a couple of naive tools!



Well, unlike with some recent situations, Jim is not an untested builder at this point. He has guitars out in the wild that are very impressive.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 15, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Well, unlike with some recent situations, Jim is not an untested builder at this point. He has guitars out in the wild that are very impressive.



Yep. I own one, Curran Murphy of Shatter Messiah (ex-Nevermore and Annihilator) uses them, there are plenty of bands in Ohio rocking them out like Anatoth and Co-Conspirator.

He is certainly not untested. I talk with him once every few weeks and I give him feedback and we nerd out about wood, finishes and electronics. Let me just say that Jim is not resting on his laurels, is developing plenty of new options, and will be offering some unique choices to the ERG community soon


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 15, 2010)

Jim is super easy to deal with. He's worked with me on quoting out what I want and the process has been easy enough. It would be nice to see some videos and ngd threads from folks that have got them so people could see them outside of his website.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 15, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> Yep. I own one, Curran Murphy of Shatter Messiah (ex-Nevermore and Annihilator) uses them, there are plenty of bands in Ohio rocking them out like Anatoth and Co-Conspirator.
> 
> He is certainly not untested. I talk with him once every few weeks and I give him feedback and we nerd out about wood, finishes and electronics. Let me just say that Jim is not resting on his laurels, is developing plenty of new options, and will be offering some unique choices to the ERG community soon


Yeah, that's the cool thing about the new options he's doing - he's not willing to jump right in with something until he prototypes it and tests it out. Believe me, I tried SUUUUUPER hard to cajole him into doing a reversed HS and neck thru, but he said, "Nope, in the future, but it's not ready to debut yet." I respect that. Of course, that means I'll be ordering another S7+1 in the future!


----------



## Psyy (Jun 16, 2010)

This question probably deserves a thread of its own, but can anyone compare the S7's ergonomics to another better-known brand of guitar? I'm graduating this year, and it's been not-so-hinted that some relatives will help me out with my next purchase (with my first being an incoming 727).

Main reason I ask is because I have yet to own a 7. I don't live somewhere I can get my hands on 7's very often, so any purchases I make (especially from luthiers such as Jim) I have to do based on review. Jim seems like a great guy, and I've pretty much decided I'll make my next purchase through him; yet I have still to decide whether I'll make it a 7 or 8 purchase. (Have yet to ever play an 8 :/)

Oh, lastly, can anyone tell me how to get in touch with Jim? I have more than a couple questions to ask him concerning a build idea and no matter how much I look I can't figure out how to find a 'contact' option on the site. The actual button labeled 'contact' only gives me the choice to send in specs for a build I'd like.

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## 13point9 (Jun 16, 2010)

Psyy said:


> This question probably deserves a thread of its own, but can anyone compare the S7's ergonomics to another better-known brand of guitar? I'm graduating this year, and it's been not-so-hinted that some relatives will help me out with my next purchase (with my first being an incoming 727).
> 
> Main reason I ask is because I have yet to own a 7. I don't live somewhere I can get my hands on 7's very often, so any purchases I make (especially from luthiers such as Jim) I have to do based on review. Jim seems like a great guy, and I've pretty much decided I'll make my next purchase through him; yet I have still to decide whether I'll make it a 7 or 8 purchase. (Have yet to ever play an 8 :/)
> 
> ...



yeah atm the site isn't really showing off his service to its best potential imo, but if you send off a quote request but put your question in the comments section, it should work fine =)

also i cant compare hopefully one of the guys that got one through can help you out there


----------



## Psyy (Jun 16, 2010)

13point9 said:


> yeah atm the site isn't really showing off his service to its best potential imo, but if you send off a quote request but put your question in the comments section, it should work fine =)
> 
> also i cant compare hopefully one of the guys that got one through can help you out there



I appreciate the quick response. Thanks! I'll give you suggestion a try and throw most of my specs out there with a short story in the comment section.

I'll just keep checking the thread daily for ergonomic replies, if I get any. Soopahmahn has a Strictly 7 +1, so hopefully he'll be able to give some comparison review. No rush, I still have yet to own a 7, and I plan on getting a good feel for my Carvin before I decide whether I plan on making my S7 purchase an 8 or not.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 16, 2010)

I've played the 7's and I own the 8-string featured in the catalog, and to put it simply, if you like Ibanez, you'll like Strictly 7. I'd say the neck is a touch flatter at the back, and with a nicer shoulder profile (to me). Jim calls it a "D" shape, so perhaps that's somewhere between a "U" and a "C". They're certainly in the shreddier Wizard-style vein, but with the perception of a little extra "meat" to grab for bending etc. because of the shoulder profile.

The Anaconda neck being nice and flat really helps my short-ass fingers get across the board, even with it being a bolt-on. Fret access rocks and is only going to get better 

And yeah, best way to start the contact is to spec out your build and send it in through his (better than it used to be!) site. He won't mind if you go through a few iterations of quotes, you wouldn't believe how much I pester him. I'm probably the reason he doesn't have neck-thrus yet 

Honestly, Jim spends too much time on guitars and his day job to worry too much about the site - it isn't the best, but it does get the job done.

You may also e-mail him at [email protected].


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't spend as much time playing his 7 strings as I did his 8 string proto-type. The black limba 7 I was raving about was awesome. The neck itself is a bit flatter than an Ibanez and a slight bit thicker. I'm basing that on a 2 year old RG7321 I owned for all of 4 hours before I took it back to guitarcenter to snag an Agile Septor that walked in the door. The agile has a more rounded neck profile that is closer to my Schecter Hollywood 6 string than it is to an Ibanez. The S7 was much flatter than my Agile but the 7 and 8 string felt good to me. It did feel like it had enough meat on it go nuts with but was thing enough to move around fast. 

If I didn't have GAS for an 8 string so bad and foundation repairs to pay for, I'd pawn off some shit and buy that Black Limba 7 he's got if he still has it. That thing was fucking sexy.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 16, 2010)

In stock :-D

Seven String Guitars, 7 Strings, 7 String Guitars, Custom 7 Strings, Seven String, 7 String Electric


----------

